
Show HN: Terminal Cheat Sheet – get started using terminal - devadvance
https://terminalcheatsheet.com
======
devadvance
Hi folks! This idea came to life after a friend asked for a guide to get
started using the terminal on their MacBook. Though there are sites/pages that
are workable, none quite matched the goals of approachability, accessibility,
great UX, and performance that I was aiming for.

 __Terminal Cheat Sheet __is the result of the collaboration between me and my
friend [1] to try to meet those goals.

It maximizes approachability through straightforward content and localizing,
accessibility through best practices like WCAG [2], and performance through
the use of static content. It's also meant to complement, not replace, options
like man pages or detailed user guides.

We started with the most essential commands and a few guides for now, and
we're really looking for constructive feedback. Would this help folks get up
and running on the terminal for the first time? What additional guides would
help with that? Are you interested in helping us translate to other languages?

If you have any questions or ideas, please comment, reach out, or add an issue
to the repo. PRs welcomed [3].

\- - - - -

[1] For more of his work, check out
[https://medium.com/@dontcallmebigguy](https://medium.com/@dontcallmebigguy)
and [https://github.com/dontcallmebigguy](https://github.com/dontcallmebigguy)

[2] [https://www.w3.org/WAI/standards-
guidelines/wcag/](https://www.w3.org/WAI/standards-guidelines/wcag/)

[3]
[https://github.com/devadvance/terminalcheatsheet](https://github.com/devadvance/terminalcheatsheet)

------
Audiolite
I appreciate the mini demos for each command. Plus, more resources in Arabic
are always welcome!

شكرا لهذا المشروع

